# Can Samsung Recovery Tool Restore Registry?



## ChengJ8603 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi all,

Recently my computer has had some trouble installing updates. I ran the Windows Update Troubleshooter application, but it did not seem to work. It kept saying things about my computer, one of them constantly being "Fixed" was "Service registration is corrupt or missing. I tried a few methods to the error, but it didn't work.

The error I received when updating was error "800F0244" (Without quotations) As it was listed, it said it was an important update, it was labled as "Intel Corporation driver update for Intel(R) HD Graphics." Do you have any ways I could possibly fix this?

I am sorry, but I have another question.The reason why my registry may be corrupt is because during my attempts to fix the update, I found this things which modified the registry, but I didn't back it up.

If I can not fix this error about a corrupt registry, I was wondering if I could restore my computer using the Samsung recovery tool, and also restore the original computer registry from the beginning (I have a Samsung computer, by the way). I do not have any registry backups on the windows, "regedit.exe"

So back to my main question, *can the Samsung Recovery Tool Restore the Original Computer Registry?*

Thank you very much,

ChengJ8603


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Welcome to Tech Support Guy

2.


> The reason why my registry may be corrupt is because during my attempts to fix the update,* I found this things which modified the registry,* but I didn't back it up.


which things please

3. Samsung recovery = only insofar as it will recover to original condition - eg as sold


----------



## ChengJ8603 (Jun 27, 2015)

(Addressed to Macboatmaster)
Hey, Macboatmaster, thanks for trying to answer my question.


The things, were a procedure I did in the command prompt running as administrator. I entered in some commands that modified the registry, but I realized I corrupted the registry later. The commands were meant to modify the Windows Update Components, but it didn't work.


----------



## ChengJ8603 (Jun 27, 2015)

(Addressed to Macboatmaster)

Hey Macboatmaster,


If Samsung Recovery recovers to original edition, will that mean my current modified registry will go back to the registry when it was sold?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

what were the commands please


----------



## ChengJ8603 (Jun 27, 2015)

I followed the commands on this webpage, it has commands that you can look at. However, I didn't make a registry backup, and some of the commands for reregistering the BITS files didn't work.

EDIT- As I may have mentioned before, even if I recover to the original condition, I can do it as long as it will bring back the original registry, as sold.


----------



## ChengJ8603 (Jun 27, 2015)

(Addressed to Macboatmaster)
On your original post, as you mentioned that Samsung Recovery can only recover to original condition, as long as it gets back the normal registry, I would be fine. I do not have any important files on my computer. So either way, a way to keep the computer the same, or recover to original condition, would be fine


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If all you have done is as listed on that link you have sent - there is I can assure you no need to be concerned.
A recovery is certainly not necessary

1. List the problems you are having please, if any other than the windows updates
2. Run the sys info utility please and copy and paste the info in the white box to your reply
http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe

3. download this the FREE speccy
http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe

then run the program and send me the url - web addresss

*File > Publish Snapshot*. This saves your snapshot to our servers and then you can share the link to whoever you like.
I do not know what language that will show in but if not English please convert as here

*Speccy Settings*

You can change Speccy's settings by clicking View, and then Options from the main Speccy menu.




To change the user interface language, select it from the *Language* drop


----------



## ChengJ8603 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hey Macboatmaster,

I really appreciate your help. Are you sure there is no need to be concerned? The (filename) WindowsUpdateDiagnostic.diagcab file said that the system registry is missing or corrupt, as I may have mentioned. Also, some of the commands for reregistering the BITS and the Windows update files had errors. I found out it was also Windows Update files commands that had errors.


This was my data with the file:

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 847 @ 1.10GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3965 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, 1790 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 451618 MB, Free - 361698 MB;
Motherboard: SAMSUNG ELECTRONICS CO., LTD., NP300E5E-A08UK
Antivirus: Norton Internet Security, Updated and Enabled

This is what I did to your reply, and thank you for your help,although more may be needed, but I really appreciate your help.

-ChengJ8603


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

send the other requested details please
Speccy


Is Norton the free edition or have you purchased it


----------



## ChengJ8603 (Jun 27, 2015)

I purchased Norton Antivirus


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

send speccy please


----------



## ChengJ8603 (Jun 27, 2015)

What do you mean by speccy? If you mean speccy by the part with Norton Antivirus, the file doesn't say whether Norton is purchased or not.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Item 3 post 8


----------



## ChengJ8603 (Jun 27, 2015)

The number 2 and the number 3 downloads in post number 8 are the same.


----------



## ChengJ8603 (Jun 27, 2015)

(Addressed to Macboatmaster)

Also, I forgot about this, but I once applied this registry changing tool, but I uninstalled it and brought registry back to normal. This was prior to changing Windows Update Components.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You are of course 100% correct


> The number 2 and the number 3 downloads in post number 8 are the same.


http://forums.techguy.org/report.php?p=9101090​
My humble apologies
https://www.piriform.com/speccy


----------



## ChengJ8603 (Jun 27, 2015)

I sent you the URL with system info on it. It is here: http://speccy.piriform.com/results/XtScN2wqluFdBm4IAqJOfLe Is this what you want? By the way, excuse the running applications, I was running quite a few applications at time.

Hope this helps, and thank you for putting in time to help with this,

-ChengJ8603


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Have you installed Ultra Defrag
http://ultradefrag.sourceforge.net/en/index.html
If so please be advised that 3rd party defraggers are unwanted on windows 8.1 
The file system on 8.1 is unique in some respects and windows included disk management tools, will do the job automatically for you.
I have NEVER had to defrag once since I installed windows 8 when it was offered on cut price for £24 UK 
by Microsoft

If you do have it installed my strong advice is to uninstall it

2. I am having examined speccy although there are a couple of items that I would disable such as Spotify
reasonably convinced that your problems stem from Norton

3. Disable the firewall
*Temporarily turn off your firewall (for a brief test)*


 Start your Norton product.
Click Settings.
Under Detailed Settings, click Firewall.
 On the General Settings tab, next to Smart Firewall, click the slider to turn it Off.
 In the Protection Alert dialog box, from the drop-down menu, select Permanently, and then click OK.
 Restart your computer.
4. Disable the Norton internet security

Please right click on the NIS icon in the taskbar and disable Norton Antivirus Auto Protect from that menu

5. Now go windows updates from control panel and see if they will install


----------



## ChengJ8603 (Jun 27, 2015)

If I disable Norton Internet Security, than how will I protect my computer? Or is it temporary?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

you are only doing so while you try updates


----------



## ChengJ8603 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hello again,

In Norton Antivirus Settings, where is advanced settings?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I have no idea I have never used Norton
From all I have read about all the problems it causes I would not have it on any of my systems
I presume somewhere on the Norton user interface this setting must be shown as the details are from Norton website


----------



## ChengJ8603 (Jun 27, 2015)

Should I disable Windows Firewall as well?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It was my understanding that Norton Firewall actually uses Windows Firewall but configures it differently, when you have disabled it you can check in control panel - Windows Firewall the settings then shown


If Norton configuration is disabled then even if windows firewall is turned on - there is no chance of it preventing updates as with norton


----------



## ChengJ8603 (Jun 27, 2015)

I tried disabling firewall, but the update still doesn't work, it still has the same error, or did I not follow instructions correctly? I disabled Firewall, but what do you mean by protection alert dialogues? Or do you mean something like this image I found from the internet Also, I do not see any drop down menu, or I am just really bad at finding things.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. which image
there is none

2. If you cannot manage that disabling OR you have and updates still do not work - Please remember to revert any changes so that you have the protection of Norton.
Then Please try this

http://go.microsoft.com/?linkid=9779673

it is a Microsoft fixit that stands a chance of fixing problems related to the possible corruption reported by the update fixit.

3. If that does not work - right click the white Microsoft flag left of taskbar click admin cmd prompt and type
sfc /scannow

please reports results


----------



## ChengJ8603 (Jun 27, 2015)

Oh, my apologies. here is the image







Something like this image


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I have no idea it is dated 2006 and I cannot see the relevance to your attempt to disable Norton and its firewall


----------

